# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  [Wotlk] Showing Areas of Wotlk

## Nartan

Hey! 

Yesterday i got into the Wotlk Sandbox and decided to film some stuff.

Here you go :

Wotlk_Preview.divx - FileFront.com 

Watch it !  :Big Grin: !

----------

